# Do We Have a Fix for Android OS Battery Drain Yet?



## CZonin (Sep 25, 2011)

Sorry if there are more topics on this. Do we have any fixes or improvements for this yet?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## doublea500 (Dec 22, 2011)

update 4.0.4 fixed this. as for 4.0.3 i have yet to see any rom where its completely fixed, but im using bamf now and it only takes up around 16% rather then 25+%. so i believe it has improved, however if you want the full fix download 4.0.4 stock or a 4.0.4 custom rom.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Hmm, seen Android OS using high battery drain on all AOSP ROM's I have used on all of my Android phone's. Don't think this is an "issue".


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

JUST updated to 4.0.4 today. Hoping to see some better battery life


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> JUST updated to 4.0.4 today. Hoping to see some better battery life


What ROM did you jump on going to 4.0.4? Personally, upgraded to AXIOM 4.0.4 last night and have been extremely impressed!

Oh and for OP my Android OS is at 35% after 4 hours of use on 4.0.4.


----------



## BlackDobe (Sep 2, 2011)

You could always shut your phone off. I've had WONDERFUL results with saving battery that way.


----------



## GRZLA (Aug 13, 2011)

Android OS is a reporting error. It isn't using as much battery as it says it is. This has been a bug within Android since Eclair from what I remember.


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

miketoasty said:


> What ROM did you jump on going to 4.0.4? Personally, upgraded to AXIOM 4.0.4 last night and have been extremely impressed!
> 
> Oh and for OP my Android OS is at 35% after 4 hours of use on 4.0.4.


AOKP/Axiom 27 hybrid v2


----------



## ceredics (Sep 13, 2011)

I don't really need all the bells and whistles personally so I jumped on stock 404 and imoseyons 240 stable and I have been getting great signal, great battery life and speed. All with 3+ hours of screen on time.


----------



## ceredics (Sep 13, 2011)

I think I'll be set with this for awhile cause I truly love ics how it is and don't need the customization lol its great to have though for the other people who like it  everybody has their own


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

Like previously stated - androidOS is not the cause of any battery drain issues. It's reporting incorrectly in the battery stats section. Check for yourself, use any other battery monitoring app (BetterBatteryStats for example) and check the awake time. Now compare that to what androidOS shows. AndroidOS will be much much higher. It's even higher than the awake time on the graph in battery settings. In other words, ignore it.


----------

